# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Çfarë na solli Lindja?

## xnjeri

Në skenën legjendare të filmit "Jeta e Brianit" John Cleese në rolin e Regut, prijësit të Frontit Popullor të Judesë duke shikuar në arenë luftën e gladiatorëve pyetet në mënyrë retorike se çfarë të mire ju kanë sjellur romakët. "Ujësjellësin" i thotë një bashkëluftëtar i tij. "Edhe kanalizimin" i kujtohet një tjetri. "Mirë" thotë pa disponim Regu " pranoj se ujësjellësi dhe kanalizimi janë dy sende që ."" Edhe rrugët e shtruara" shtoi përsëri i pari. "Po, ashtu është" pohoi mendueshëm Regu " po përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, dhe rrugëve ."" Medicinën, e ndërpreu i dyti "Edhe arsimin"."Në rregull, mjafton " u nervozua Regu."Edhe meliorizimin" vazhduan shokët e tij."Banjot publike""Mirë në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht Regu, " po, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, rrugëve, medicinës, arsimit, meliorizimit, dhe mbrojtjes së shëndetit, çfarë të mire tjetër na kanë sjellur romakët?". Lufta për identitetin religjioz të Evropës Shikoj në televizor papa Benediktin XVI se si nga katedra e Universitetit në Regensburg citon carin e Bizantit Manuelin II: "Na tregoni se çfarë të mire na ka sjellur Muhamedi, përveç të keqes dhe dhunës, urdhrin që feja të përhapet me shpatë?" Dhe nën e kapelën e bardhë të papës filloi të më shfaqej fytyra e Regut, dhe në vend të papës fillova ta shihja John Cleese në se si po pyetej në mënyrë retorike : "Çfarë të mire na kanë sjellur muslimanët?""Matematikën" do të shtonte njëri nga studentët e informatikës nga fundi i rreshtave." Numrat e sistemit decimal , pastaj numrat që edhe sot i quajmë numra arab, të panjohurin `x', zeron revolucionare pas së cilës bota nuk ishte më ajo e njëjta. Edhe trigonometrinë, algjebrën, që e ka marrë emrin nga Kitab Al Jabar, veprës së matematicienit të njohur Al  Hawarizmiut. Dhe prej kësaj e ka rrënjën edhe fjala algoritëm. "Mirë" do të pranonte pa disponim papa Benedikti, prijësi i Frontit Popullor të Evropës- "pranoj që numrat dhe algjebra janë dy sende që."" Edhe gjeografinë" do të kujtohej studenti i tretë."Edhe filozofinë. Me përkthimet e tyre në errësirën e mesjetës e kanë shpëtuar filozofinë greke nga humbja. E kanë punuar hartën e parë të botës. Të parët e kanë llogaritur diametrin e rruzullit tokësor dhe kanë zbuluar sistemin heliocentrik. Kanë ndërtuar observatoriumin e parë, themeluan astronominë moderne dhe nga Lindja na e sollën busullën. Edhe letrën. Pastaj orizin.""Në rregull, mjafton" do të nervozohej papa." Edhe sheqerin, portokallin, limonin, pjeshkën, do të vazhdonin studentët, presën për vaj, sistemin e ujitjes dhe përgjithësisht bujqësinë moderne. Pambukun, industrinë tekstile dhe modën. Xhaketa është zbulim arab. Konstruktuan kamera opscura  ën e parë dhe themeluan optikën. Pastaj kitarën. Edhe kafen". " Po " do të nxehej Benedikti XVI nga katedra " po përveç matematikës, gjeografisë, filozofisë, astronomisë dhe kitarës." Edhe farmakologjinë" do të shtonte një studente "në kohën kur Evropës i zihej fryma nga kutërbimet dhe sëmundjet, arabët na e dhanë sapunin dhe parfumet, na shpjeguan se epidemitë përhapen me anë të ujit të infektuar, na e sollën Qanunin e njohur të Ibn Siana-së, enciklopedinë e parë të barërave dhe eliksireve, pardon al  iksirëve. Pastaj alkimistët e parë kanë qenë arabë, fjala alkimia rrjedh nga al  kimya, ata janë baba të kimisë moderne. Pos të tjerash e zbuluan barutin. E nxorën destilimin, dhe fituan al  kuhulin. Po ju duket e njohur?""Në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht papa Benedikti XVI " po përveç sistemit decimal, numrave, algjebrës, matematikës, filozofisë, hartës së botës, busullës, letrës, orizit, sheqerit, pambukut, sistemit të ujitjes, kamera obscura-s, optikës, xhaketës, kitarës, kafes, parfumit, sapunit, alkoolit, farmacisë, higjienës dhe kimisë moderne, çka kanë bërë muslimanët diçka mirë për ne?"" Pra çka na kanë sjellur diçka të re muslimanët përpos të keqes dhe dhunës?"  lexon nga letra studentëve të Universitetit të Regenburgut, i tëri në mëndafsh dhe kadife papa Benedikti XVI, duke e anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe faktin se muslimanët i kanë sjellur edhe atë që e ka veshur, edhe letrën të cilën e lexon, por edhe faktin e pamohueshëm se edhe konceptin e Universitetit përmes Spanjës në Europë e kanë sjellur arabët. "Ngjyra e dijetarit është më e shenjtë se gjaku i dëshmorit" ka thënë, nuk do të besoni i tmerrshmi Muhamed (savs. shën. im). " E çfarë na ka sjellur Muhamedi pos urdhrit që feja të përhapet me shpatë?  pyet Benedikti XVI në fjalimin e pakuptimtë të përhapjes së fesë me dhunë, duke anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe përmendjen e xhihadit katolik. Dhe të pyetet më pas : "Më thuani çfarë të mire ju solli Isusi Amerikës Latine përveç të keqes dhe dhunës? Po mirë, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, ndërtimit të rrugëve, arsimit, bujqësisë, mbrojtjes së shëndetit, teknologjisë, filozofisë, teatrit, artit?Ani mirë, edhe futbollin.

----------


## riu

Ne shqiptareve na solli turkun dhe na bastardoi racen dhe kulturen. 

C'te them me, pervec se: Shume faleminderit Lindjes! Kur do ikni nga gadishulli shqiptar?

----------


## Borix

Per pasoje te rrjedhave historike, qe shumekush prej nesh i njeh, "Lindja" apo shoqeria dhe kultura lindore u injektuan thelle ne kulturen shqiptare, duke eliminuar karakterin e saj origjinal dhe duke e zevendesuar ate me tipare dhe elemente per te cilat kam teper rezerva. Se pari, shoqeria lindore, disa here me e prapambetur dhe shpeshhere me nje karakteristike barbarike, na nguliti nje fe po aq prapambetese. Se dyti, kultura arbereshe (dhe ato trashegime kulturore nga perandoria Bizantine) u asimiluan me nje kulture kontroversiale - ajo otomano-islamike - nje fatkeqesi e paharrueshme ndaj popullit tone. Fale kesaj te fundit, shume fjale te gjuhes sone u crrenjosen dhe u zhduken me kalimin e dekadave te famshme te pese shekujve te famshem te historise sone. Se fundi dhe cka eshte me kontradiktorja, "Lindja" vazhdon te mbizoteroje shume mendje shqiptare, pasqyrime te te cilave na shfaqen edhe ne kete forum, edhe kudo ne shoqerine mbare-shqiptare.

Une indinjohem shume, mbase me shume se sa c'duhet, kur me vjen ndermend kjo semundje na la "Lindja". Gjithesesi, besoj se kjo shkalle indinjimi eshte e drejte, sepse eshte e justifikueshme njekohesisht.

----------


## Dorontina

> *Në skenën legjendare të filmit "Jeta e Brianit" John Cleese* në rolin e Regut, prijësit të Frontit Popullor të Judesë 
> *duke shikuar në arenë luftën e gladiatorëve pyetet në mënyrë retorike se çfarë të mire ju kanë sjellur romakët.* "Ujësjellësin" i thotë një bashkëluftëtar i tij. "Edhe kanalizimin" i kujtohet një tjetri. "Mirë" thotë pa disponim Regu " pranoj se ujësjellësi dhe kanalizimi janë dy sende që …."" Edhe rrugët e shtruara…" shtoi përsëri i pari. "Po, ashtu është" pohoi mendueshëm Regu " po përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, dhe rrugëve …."" Medicinën, e ndërpreu i dyti "Edhe arsimin"."Në rregull, mjafton " u nervozua Regu."Edhe meliorizimin" vazhduan shokët e tij."Banjot publike""Mirë në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht Regu, " po, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, rrugëve, medicinës, arsimit, meliorizimit, dhe mbrojtjes së shëndetit, çfarë të mire tjetër na kanë sjellur romakët?". Lufta për identitetin religjioz të Evropës Shikoj në televizor papa Benediktin XVI se si nga katedra e Universitetit në Regensburg citon carin e Bizantit Manuelin II: "Na tregoni se çfarë të mire na ka sjellur Muhamedi, përveç të keqes dhe dhunës, urdhrin që feja të përhapet me shpatë?" Dhe nën e kapelën e bardhë të papës filloi të më shfaqej fytyra e Regut, dhe në vend të papës fillova ta shihja John Cleese –në se si po pyetej në mënyrë retorike :
> * "Çfarë të mire na kanë sjellur muslimanët?""*Matematikën" do të shtonte njëri nga studentët e informatikës nga fundi i rreshtave." Numrat e sistemit decimal , pastaj numrat që edhe sot i quajmë numra arab, të panjohurin `x', zeron revolucionare pas së cilës bota nuk ishte më ajo e njëjta. Edhe trigonometrinë, algjebrën, që e ka marrë emrin nga Kitab Al Jabar, veprës së matematicienit të njohur Al – Hawarizmiut. Dhe prej kësaj e ka rrënjën edhe fjala algoritëm. "Mirë" do të pranonte pa disponim papa Benedikti, prijësi i Frontit Popullor të Evropës- "pranoj që numrat dhe algjebra janë dy sende që…."" Edhe gjeografinë" do të kujtohej studenti i tretë."Edhe filozofinë. Me përkthimet e tyre në errësirën e mesjetës e kanë shpëtuar filozofinë greke nga humbja. E kanë punuar hartën e parë të botës. Të parët e kanë llogaritur diametrin e rruzullit tokësor dhe kanë zbuluar sistemin heliocentrik. Kanë ndërtuar observatoriumin e parë, themeluan astronominë moderne dhe nga Lindja na e sollën busullën. Edhe letrën. Pastaj orizin.""Në rregull, mjafton" do të nervozohej papa." Edhe sheqerin, portokallin, limonin, pjeshkën, do të vazhdonin studentët, presën për vaj, sistemin e ujitjes dhe përgjithësisht bujqësinë moderne. Pambukun, industrinë tekstile dhe modën. Xhaketa është zbulim arab. Konstruktuan kamera opscura – ën e parë dhe themeluan optikën. Pastaj kitarën. Edhe kafen". " Po " do të nxehej Benedikti XVI nga katedra " po përveç matematikës, gjeografisë, filozofisë, astronomisë dhe kitarës…." Edhe farmakologjinë" do të shtonte një studente "në kohën kur Evropës i zihej fryma nga kutërbimet dhe sëmundjet, arabët na e dhanë sapunin dhe parfumet, na shpjeguan se epidemitë përhapen me anë të ujit të infektuar, na e sollën Qanunin e njohur të Ibn Siana-së, enciklopedinë e parë të barërave dhe eliksireve, pardon al – iksirëve. Pastaj alkimistët e parë kanë qenë arabë, fjala alkimia rrjedh nga al – kimya, ata janë baba të kimisë moderne. Pos të tjerash e zbuluan barutin. E nxorën destilimin, dhe fituan al – kuhulin. Po ju duket e njohur?""Në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht papa Benedikti XVI " po përveç sistemit decimal, numrave, algjebrës, matematikës, filozofisë, hartës së botës, busullës, letrës, orizit, sheqerit, pambukut, sistemit të ujitjes, kamera obscura-s, optikës, xhaketës, kitarës, kafes, parfumit, sapunit, alkoolit, farmacisë, higjienës dhe kimisë moderne, çka kanë bërë muslimanët diçka mirë për ne?"" Pra çka na kanë sjellur diçka të re muslimanët përpos të keqes dhe dhunës?" – lexon nga letra studentëve të Universitetit të Regenburgut, i tëri në mëndafsh dhe kadife papa Benedikti XVI, duke e anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe faktin se muslimanët i kanë sjellur edhe atë që e ka veshur, edhe letrën të cilën e lexon, por edhe faktin e pamohueshëm se edhe konceptin e Universitetit përmes Spanjës në Europë e kanë sjellur arabët. "Ngjyra e dijetarit është më e shenjtë se gjaku i dëshmorit" ka thënë, nuk do të besoni i tmerrshmi Muhamed (savs. shën. im). " E çfarë na ka sjellur Muhamedi pos urdhrit që feja të përhapet me shpatë? – pyet Benedikti XVI në fjalimin e pakuptimtë të përhapjes së fesë me dhunë, duke anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe përmendjen e xhihadit katolik. Dhe të pyetet më pas :
> *"Më thuani çfarë të mire ju solli Isusi Amerikës Latine* përveç të keqes dhe dhunës? Po mirë, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, ndërtimit të rrugëve, arsimit, bujqësisë, mbrojtjes së shëndetit, teknologjisë, filozofisë, teatrit, artit?Ani mirë, edhe futbollin.


shum permbledhje interesante ....keto i kam pa ne TV  .prap siq kan then pleqt *dora a majt ka nevoj per te djathen* e gjerat i ka kriju zoti ashtu si duhet e pse ne ti ndajm gjerat.
*Ishte nji emision ne france 2 qdo mengjes e kan tregu shum shum gjera interesante qka solli Lindja* e pra me mija njerz shiqonin at emision se kishte disa tema gjatê dy oreve te mengjesit me beso e mbaroja kafen shpejt shpejt e u ulesha me ndegju e me shenu se kishte specialist e historin interesant .

----------


## land

Ne nuk jemi ne nje lagje me arabet,turqit etj.ne jemi popull europian.

----------


## Dorontina

Histoia nuk asht lagje ....ti nese me te vertet je europian duhet ta mesosh pak qka asht POLITEKNIKA...

----------


## land

[QUOTE=Dorontina]Histoia nuk asht lagje ....ti nese me te vertet je europian duhet ta mesosh pak qka asht POLITEKNIKA...[/QUO                                                         Une thashe qe ne jemi popull europian.Nese ti mendon qe ne jemi aziatike gabohesh shiko nje tekst gjeografie!Ndersa lindja sjell ne bote vetem injorance dhe fanatizem dhe nuk e kam fjalen per lindjen e largme(japoni,kore e jugut) por per lindjen e mesme.ndersa persa i perket shkences dhe teknologjise U.S.A dhe europa jane protagoniste.Do you catch that? :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## Stefan07

> Ne shqiptareve na solli turkun dhe na bastardoi racen dhe kulturen. 
> 
> C'te them me, pervec se: Shume faleminderit Lindjes! Kur do ikni nga gadishulli shqiptar?


Çka te solli Perendimi i nder. riu?!!

----------


## D@mian

> Çka te solli Perendimi i nder. riu?!!



Perendimi, Stefano, nuk ka ardhur tek ne, qe te sjelle ndonje gje. Prandaj jemi shkulur ne me kuc e me mac ne e kemi vajtur ne Perendim...

----------


## Dorontina

> Postuar më parë nga Dorontina
> 
> Histoia nuk asht lagje ....ti nese me te vertet je europian duhet ta mesosh pak qka asht POLITEKNIKA...
> 
> 
>  Une thashe qe ne jemi popull europian.Nese ti mendon qe ne jemi aziatike gabohesh shiko nje tekst gjeografie!Ndersa lindja sjell ne bote vetem injorance dhe fanatizem dhe nuk e kam fjalen per lindjen e largme(japoni,kore e jugut) por per lindjen e mesme.ndersa persa i perket shkences dhe teknologjise U.S.A dhe europa jane protagoniste.Do you catch that?


Yes certainly I am in run(roam) of it games. ...
*Mos te sillte gjera interesante Bota arabe amerika s'kishte ma lan lekuren atje* KAPIQE miku im ? :i qetë:  
Nji dit ndegjova radion e biznisit franqez asht shum shum interesant e tha: Lindja ka me ndru situaten me kend te bahet ajo ekonomia ka me ecê ne at anê , Europa po punon po edhe ata po dojn , po na dojn .....
*Arabet nuk shesin veq tespeh , qilima* e Kurana por ka tjera gjera mbas saj !
*Punt po shkojn mir mos u merzit ...nderkoh lexo codin e Davinçit* sa me humb kohê, mos i merzit . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Shqiptaret kurre nuk kan qene popull perendimor e aq me pak lindor.
Shqiptaret ne realitet kurre nuk kan qene te krishtere te ritit orthodoks e as katolik.

Por lindja i kasjellur shume gjera perendimit. I ka sjellur krishtin, i ka sjellur muhamedin, (keto ishin te keqijat).
i ka sjellur veren i ka sjellur birrren, i ka sjellur, i ka sjellur...
cfare ka sjellur?
i ka sjellur Susamin ore. -Jamiiii

----------


## Zarathustra.

> Çka te solli Perendimi i nder. riu?!!



Ti nuk e di cfare solli perendimi sepse te ka pllakosur injoranca alla-arabe. Ta them une.

KULTUREN KOMBETARE DHE IDENTITETIN KOMBETAR, qe tek shqiptaret eshte perfaqesuar eksklusivisht VETEM nga te krishteret kryesisht te shkolluar ne PERENDIM. Gjithe figurat e shquara te kultures shqiptare deri ne Rilindje kane qene te krishtere, asnje mysliman. 90% e Rilindasve jane te krishtere. 

Per ate perendim dhe identitetin perendimor (kristian) kaq shume nderohet edhe heroi yne kombetar, Skenderbeu. Te gjithe e njohin sakrificen dhe rezistencen e tij per identitetin perendimor te shqiptareve. Te gjithe e njohin aleancen e tij me perendimin, sidomos me Papen dhe me kulturen perendimore. Figurat me te shquara kombetare, Skenderbeu, Nene Tereza, Gjergj Fishta, Kadare (megjithese mysliman ne lindje  i shprehur qarte kunder islamit), dhe sic e permenda 90% e Rilindasve. 

Shtet formimi ne thelb eshte nje proces perendimor, pasi islami nuk lejon identitet dhe kulture kombetare, ai te vellazeron ne islamizem, europiane, arabe, zezake e magjype bashke. Ja pse edhe sot e kesaj dite gjithe islamiket nuk vdesin per kombin e tyre (psh Palestinen) por per Allahun. 

Perendimi na solli kulturen dhe emancipimin pra identitetin tone. Rilidja qe kaloi shqiperia, edhe pse e vonuar tek ne ishte ne thelb nje proces perendimor, (Rilindja  renneissance, ndodhi ne Europe me pare) emancipues, dhe evoulues. Ky ndricim shoqeror (enlightment) u shoqerua me zhvillimin e shkences dhe dijes, me emancipimin e gruas, dhe zhvillimin e kapitalit. U shoqerua gjithashtu me formimin e nje shteti laik, ku feja nuk ishte me pergjigjia e cdo pyetje, por shkenca dhe njohurite tashme zuri vendin e fese, duke i shtyre njerezit te arsimohen, edukohen dhe civilizohen. Kjo solli mbi te gjitha edhe zhvillimin e vrullshem te shtet-formimit qe erdhi si zhvillim i kultures/dijes qe gjeneronte nje komb. Dhe pikerisht ne ate kohe shikojme formimin e shteteve moderne, kur bota islame akoma kishte organizim fisnor, nuk e njihte identitetin kombetar dhe zhytej ne injorance. Rilindja shqiptare, si nje proces i fuqishem shtet-formues ishte mbi te gjitha nje levizje kulturore dhe edukative. Kjo levizje u luftua kryesisht nga islami ne shqiperi. Zonat e krishtere sidomos ato katolike kishin shkolla me bollek, dhe katedrat e para te shqipes u hapen ne Vjene dhe Vatikan qysh ne fund te shekullit te 19te. Vatikani dhe Viena harxhonin 1 milion franga ari ne vit per shkollimin e shqiptareve, kurse turqit zero. Vatrat e qyteterimit, kultures, dhe civilizimit shqiptar ishin Shkodra (pjesa katolike) dhe Voskopoja, e asnje qytet mysliman. Nderkohe Turku ste linte te hapje nje shkolle shqipe, dhe Mesenjtorja  shkolla e pare shqipe u hap ne nje zone te Krishtere. 

Kultura lindore ne shqiperi na ka degjeneruar dhe korruptuar shpirtin. Na ka kthyer ne MAGJYPE arabie. Na ka bere te harrojme kulturen tone, zakonet tona, na zhduku fene tone (krishterimin) qe ishte feja e shqiptareve te lire e krenare, feja e heroit tone kombetar dhe jo feja e sunduesit. Islami per ne eshte mallkim, qe ne duhet ta zhdukim, jo nepermjet konfliktit me njeri tjetrin (te krishtere vs myslimane) por nepermjet edukimit dhe shkollimit. Islami eshte feja e injorances. Asnje figure e shquar e artit, shkences, humanizmit nuk ka dale nga nje ambient islam. I vetmja e ardhme e begate e shqiptareve eshte edukumi dhe shkollimi i tyre, qe behet vetem nepermjet dijes perendimore, pasi shume pak dije dhe shkence vjen nga lindja. Atehere ne do ta harrojme kete fe xhahilo-injorante qe na ka qelbur qenien tone, e bashke me te edhe lindjen vete.

----------


## DAJO

> Në skenën legjendare të filmit "Jeta e Brianit" John Cleese në rolin e Regut, prijësit të Frontit Popullor të Judesë duke shikuar në arenë luftën e gladiatorëve pyetet në mënyrë retorike se çfarë të mire ju kanë sjellur romakët. "Ujësjellësin" i thotë një bashkëluftëtar i tij. "Edhe kanalizimin" i kujtohet një tjetri. "Mirë" thotë pa disponim Regu " pranoj se ujësjellësi dhe kanalizimi janë dy sende që ."" Edhe rrugët e shtruara" shtoi përsëri i pari. "Po, ashtu është" pohoi mendueshëm Regu " po përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, dhe rrugëve ."" Medicinën, e ndërpreu i dyti "Edhe arsimin"."Në rregull, mjafton " u nervozua Regu."Edhe meliorizimin" vazhduan shokët e tij."Banjot publike""Mirë në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht Regu, " po, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, rrugëve, medicinës, arsimit, meliorizimit, dhe mbrojtjes së shëndetit, çfarë të mire tjetër na kanë sjellur romakët?". Lufta për identitetin religjioz të Evropës Shikoj në televizor papa Benediktin XVI se si nga katedra e Universitetit në Regensburg citon carin e Bizantit Manuelin II: "Na tregoni se çfarë të mire na ka sjellur Muhamedi, përveç të keqes dhe dhunës, urdhrin që feja të përhapet me shpatë?" Dhe nën e kapelën e bardhë të papës filloi të më shfaqej fytyra e Regut, dhe në vend të papës fillova ta shihja John Cleese në se si po pyetej në mënyrë retorike : "Çfarë të mire na kanë sjellur muslimanët?""Matematikën" do të shtonte njëri nga studentët e informatikës nga fundi i rreshtave." Numrat e sistemit decimal , pastaj numrat që edhe sot i quajmë numra arab, të panjohurin `x', zeron revolucionare pas së cilës bota nuk ishte më ajo e njëjta. Edhe trigonometrinë, algjebrën, që e ka marrë emrin nga Kitab Al Jabar, veprës së matematicienit të njohur Al  Hawarizmiut. Dhe prej kësaj e ka rrënjën edhe fjala algoritëm. "Mirë" do të pranonte pa disponim papa Benedikti, prijësi i Frontit Popullor të Evropës- "pranoj që numrat dhe algjebra janë dy sende që."" Edhe gjeografinë" do të kujtohej studenti i tretë."Edhe filozofinë. Me përkthimet e tyre në errësirën e mesjetës e kanë shpëtuar filozofinë greke nga humbja. E kanë punuar hartën e parë të botës. Të parët e kanë llogaritur diametrin e rruzullit tokësor dhe kanë zbuluar sistemin heliocentrik. Kanë ndërtuar observatoriumin e parë, themeluan astronominë moderne dhe nga Lindja na e sollën busullën. Edhe letrën. Pastaj orizin.""Në rregull, mjafton" do të nervozohej papa." Edhe sheqerin, portokallin, limonin, pjeshkën, do të vazhdonin studentët, presën për vaj, sistemin e ujitjes dhe përgjithësisht bujqësinë moderne. Pambukun, industrinë tekstile dhe modën. Xhaketa është zbulim arab. Konstruktuan kamera opscura  ën e parë dhe themeluan optikën. Pastaj kitarën. Edhe kafen". " Po " do të nxehej Benedikti XVI nga katedra " po përveç matematikës, gjeografisë, filozofisë, astronomisë dhe kitarës." Edhe farmakologjinë" do të shtonte një studente "në kohën kur Evropës i zihej fryma nga kutërbimet dhe sëmundjet, arabët na e dhanë sapunin dhe parfumet, na shpjeguan se epidemitë përhapen me anë të ujit të infektuar, na e sollën Qanunin e njohur të Ibn Siana-së, enciklopedinë e parë të barërave dhe eliksireve, pardon al  iksirëve. Pastaj alkimistët e parë kanë qenë arabë, fjala alkimia rrjedh nga al  kimya, ata janë baba të kimisë moderne. Pos të tjerash e zbuluan barutin. E nxorën destilimin, dhe fituan al  kuhulin. Po ju duket e njohur?""Në rregull" u nxeh përfundimisht papa Benedikti XVI " po përveç sistemit decimal, numrave, algjebrës, matematikës, filozofisë, hartës së botës, busullës, letrës, orizit, sheqerit, pambukut, sistemit të ujitjes, kamera obscura-s, optikës, xhaketës, kitarës, kafes, parfumit, sapunit, alkoolit, farmacisë, higjienës dhe kimisë moderne, çka kanë bërë muslimanët diçka mirë për ne?"" Pra çka na kanë sjellur diçka të re muslimanët përpos të keqes dhe dhunës?"  lexon nga letra studentëve të Universitetit të Regenburgut, i tëri në mëndafsh dhe kadife papa Benedikti XVI, duke e anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe faktin se muslimanët i kanë sjellur edhe atë që e ka veshur, edhe letrën të cilën e lexon, por edhe faktin e pamohueshëm se edhe konceptin e Universitetit përmes Spanjës në Europë e kanë sjellur arabët. "Ngjyra e dijetarit është më e shenjtë se gjaku i dëshmorit" ka thënë, nuk do të besoni i tmerrshmi Muhamed (savs. shën. im). " E çfarë na ka sjellur Muhamedi pos urdhrit që feja të përhapet me shpatë?  pyet Benedikti XVI në fjalimin e pakuptimtë të përhapjes së fesë me dhunë, duke anashkaluar me këtë rast edhe përmendjen e xhihadit katolik. Dhe të pyetet më pas : "Më thuani çfarë të mire ju solli Isusi Amerikës Latine përveç të keqes dhe dhunës? Po mirë, përveç ujësjellësit, kanalizimit, ndërtimit të rrugëve, arsimit, bujqësisë, mbrojtjes së shëndetit, teknologjisë, filozofisë, teatrit, artit?Ani mirë, edhe futbollin.


Bashke me filozofine e GRKEVE TE LASHTE sollen idene e demokracise pra,i bene "varrin vehtes" kete po vuajne sot arabet .
Perse ngeli prapa ajo shoqeri? Akoma i bej pyetje vetes , akoma nuk jam i qarte.
Nje dicka eshte gabim , po se cfare......  ?!

----------


## riu

Lindja? Sinan Hoxhen, magjypt, "kulturen" pedofile te bejtexhijve dhe dhunimin e muzikes dhe veshjeve shqiptare- dembelizmin dhe ngrofjen ne diell - Kur do ikni nga gadishulli ilirik?

----------


## dibrani2006

Na solli leshin asgje tjeter me shume se leshi.

----------


## darwin

> ..ujësjellsa, kanalizime --> importe lindore (konotacion arab)



Ke dëgjuar ndonjëherë fjalën latine _aquaeductus_ .. ose thjesht, ke hasur në kërkimet e tua ndonjë fjalë mbi inxhinierinë e famshme romake dhe veprat e panumërta të ndërtuara nga ata (romakët)?

Ose, më trego se në ç'vend të lindjes u kopjua ky monumenti në pamjen e mëposhtme, ndërtuar nga romakët nja 1000 vjet (për fat të keq..për ty) përpara ndriçimit të mezipritur dhe të përfolur arab.

----------


## Zarathustra.

> *apapapapapaaaaa po e ki kap me pak vrap e me siklet ulu pak se tu ka qu tensioni!
> po kush ishte Tepelena, Vllazerit Frasheri,Ismail Qemali Po SkenderBeu ku u eduku ? heeh...
> rini rahat se erdhi baba me shkop...*
> 
> sonte isha ne tubimin te nji bashkatdhtarit ton qe ka nevoj per voten tonê e aty kishte ardh edhe nji arab qe ishte koleg i tij qe djet vite e mur fjalen dhe me pelqei nji fjale kur tha : *Jam shqiptar i arabeve wauuuu ...*pasi u kry mitingu kam shku ja kam dhen doren dhe i kam then edhe une ku kam rastin flas per juve  
> 
> *Kemi nevoj per miq se armiq kemi mjaft !*



Se pari Naimi ishte bektashi, pra i perkiste sektit me liberal mysliman. Ne fakt vete Naimi mendonte se feja Bektashe eshte nje nderthurje e Kuranit me Biblen, dhe mund te perdorej si nje rruge e ndermjetme per unisimin e shqiptareve. Naimi donte panvaresine e sektit Bektashi shqiptar dhe kishte propozuar qe te kishte nje "baba" shqiptar ne krye te Bektashinjve shqiptare. Ai ka shkruar shume vjersha fetare dhe thuajse ne asnje prej tyre nuk perdoret fjala Allah, por vetem "Perendi" apo "Zot. " Po ashtu Naimi u dallua per perdorimin e fjaleve te pastra shqipe ne sektin Bektashi, si psh duke perdorur fjalen "ate" ne vend te asaj turke "baba" apo "gjysh" ne vend te turkes "dede".

Se dyti Naimi NUK U SHKOLLUA NE TURQI, por ne gjimnazin grek Zosimea ku mesohej KULTURE PERENDIMORE. Ne kete gjimnaz u shkolluan edhe dhjetra figura te tjera te Rilindjes. Ai ne kete gjimnaz u kthye ne nje adhurues i madh i vlerave te REVOLUCIONIT she ILUMINIZMIT FRANCEZ, pra civilizimit PERENDIMOR.
Te gjitha keto tregojne qarte se botekuptimi i Naimit (por edhe i vellezerve te tij) ishte totalisht perendimor, dhe aspak lindor.

Ali Pashe Tepelena mund te ishte gjithcka por vetem figure e kultures shqiptare s'ka qene. Vete Ali Pasha ka qene nje hajdut injorant qe sipas historise nuk dinte te shkruante, dhe ka vrare me shume shqiptare se vete Sulltanet e Turqise. E se fundi i vuri zjarrin edhe qytetit te Voskopojes ku po dilnin jo pak dijetare e humaniste shqiptare. 

Ismail Qemali ishte teper i vone, ai doli ne skene mbas RIlidjes Kombetare, pra pas levizjes kulturore per identitet kombetar, dhe perseri nuk ishte figure e kultures Shqiptare.

Skenderbeu ne Turqi mesoi art ushtarak, por ai kurre nuk e humbi qenien e tij te krishtere, ne fakt ai me Papen po planifikonin nje kryqezate te dyte kunder botes islame. Sipas historianeve (une mund te bie emra) Skenderbeu gjate betejave ishte njohur si nje gjeneral qe asnjehere nuk i vriste roberit e krishtere, gje qe ai nuk e bente me myslimanet. 

Islami eshte sot mallkimi me i madh per ne. Nderhyn drejtpersedrejti ne psiqiken tone, ne mentalitetin dhe vizionin tone per jeten. Islami na kthen ne dembele dhe preferon injorancen. Shqiptaret ne Shqiperi akoma rrine kafeneve e vrasin kohen si pashallare - nje tradite kjo e turqeve te qemotit, dhe kane akoma probleme me bindjen ndaj ligjit te perbashket dhe te vetem, pra me shtet-formim, nje vecori kjo tipike e shteteve me popullata islame, te cilet ne fakt s'kane patur kurre identitet kombetar, por vetem fisnor dhe jane krijuar si shtete nga vullneti fuqive te medha.

Nderkohe tradita ligjevenese (shtet-formuese) tek ne ka filluar qysh me Kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit, por kjo tradite u korruptua nga ajo islamo-magjype e arabise.

----------


## Dorontina

> Ke dëgjuar ndonjëherë *fjalën latine* _aquaeductus_ .. 
> dhe veprat e panumërta të ndërtuara nga ata (romakët)?
> 
>  ndërtuar nga romakët nja 1000 vjet (për fat të keq..për ty) përpara ndriçimit të mezipritur dhe të përfolur arab.


*Nji sqarim te vogel te lutem shoku Darvin* se nuk jemi duke fol per kande por per komb ! Shoku Darwin 
*a nuk ishte Rroma qe ka shly Ilirin nga Harta* 
gjuhen dhe shtetin ? *A nuk ishte rroma pushtiesi i I dhe shkatrrimi i ILYRIS ?*  pra na solli uren ....per ne arabi ....ku ai vet shkoi te arabet si te ne ????? ndoshta kemi bashkpunu me ta sikur sssot !

*keso gjera shoku im Darwin ke ne Siri, Liban ne Jordani ...* te ndertuara po nga Romaket......

Keni edhe nji pyetje nga une: *pse preferoni pushtiesit krishtet nga ata musliman ? mos e kan leshin ndryshe tha Dibrani me duket ? * 

*Pushtiesi asht pushtues dhe pik !*
Tani shoku Darwin me trego kush i dogji shkrimet tona ? se *shkrimi jon asht oficial ne shek XV Meshari  don me than mbas pushtimit Otoman ...*

Nuk jam per pushtues ...ato qe sollen sollen ...*pushtues te mir ska* as ai sot qe asht ne troje tona .....

----------


## darwin

> *Nji sqarim te vogel te lutem shoku Darvin* se nuk jemi duke fol per kande por per komb ! Shoku Darwin 
> *a nuk ishte Rroma qe ka shly Ilirin nga Harta* 
> gjuhen dhe shtetin ? *A nuk ishte rroma pushtiesi i I dhe shkatrrimi i ILYRIS ?*  pra na solli uren ....per ne arabi ....ku ai vet shkoi te arabet si te ne ????? ndoshta kemi bashkpunu me ta sikur sssot !
> 
> *keso gjera shoku im Darwin ke ne Siri, Liban ne Jordani ...* te ndertuara po nga Romaket......
> 
> Keni edhe nji pyetje nga une: *pse preferoni pushtiesit krishtet nga ata musliman ? mos e kan leshin ndryshe tha Dibrani me duket ? * 
> 
> *Pushtiesi asht pushtues dhe pik !*
> ...



Mundohu të përdorësh jastikun kur fle dhe të lash sytë me ujë jo-të ngrohtë para se të ulesh në kompjuter dhe të ndërhysh e nxitur nga humori që të japin rrotullimet 28-ditorshe (të gjysëm-Hënës).

A e lexon zakonisht shkrimin e parë në çështje? Për shëmbull, te kjo. Mua shkrimi i parë më bëri përshtypje.

Ç'lidhje ka pushtuesi? Këtu po mundohet të sillet dritë mbi kontributin e paçmueshëm islamik arab mbi qytetërimin europian, pavarësisht që fjala kyçe - Lindja - përdoret sikur indianët, kinezët dhe japonezët të mos ekzistonin fare.


Mirë që për konstruksionet romake nuk ke fare idenë, po nga e kriijove mendimin që i nxore romakët të krishterë?!

Nqs po fliste njeri mbi pushtuesit, lexoje tek shkrimi i parë.

----------


## riu

Shoku Darwin, prokllamaten e shoqes sone duhet ta shikoni me syrin e Partise dhe te beni sa me shpejt autokritike per mendimet e ndyra te Shejtanit a.s. qe ju kane pushtuar mendjen. Une do te vendos menjehere nje flete-rrufe dhe do te kerkoj mbledhjen e organizates per devijimin tuaj.

----------

